# KK 4.4 OTA bricked my device?



## QtDL (Nov 9, 2013)

So I got home today and my Nexus 7 had the update notification so I clicked ok and let it do it's thing for a while. I check on it a little later and now it is stuck in a bootloop - Google screen then the 'dead android' with the red triangle and below that it says "No command.". I have no idea how to fix this. My PC can't find it when it's connected. Any ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## seventy4burban (Nov 21, 2013)

When its at the android with red triangle does holding the power button and pushing volume up cause a response?


----------



## QtDL (Nov 9, 2013)

Nothing happens when I try that. I'm not the only one this has happened to either. I read part of a thread on the Google forums where others reported the same thing happening (trying to find it again now). I was unlocked but not rooted. I tried to push factory image files via the tool kits I have but I was unsuccessful. I'm at work now trying a different PC to see if I can any progress. I'm hoping I can find a fix somewhere. :lame:


----------



## QtDL (Nov 9, 2013)

<Phew!> Got my bricked N7 back to stock (4.1.1) with help from the link below. I'm not too handy with ADB but learned a little doing this. I'll OTA back up to 4.3 and try sideloading the 4.4 update.

http://www.googlenexusforum.com/forum/nexus-7-hacking-mods/747-how-manually-unbrick-restore-your-nexus-7-s-factory-state-windows.html


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Story's lesson - never rush for an OS update as soon as it releases...


----------



## QtDL (Nov 9, 2013)

xapt3r5 said:


> Story's lesson - never rush for an OS update as soon as it releases...


Lol I didn't think I was rushing. I was patiently waiting for the OTA. Lots of others had the same issue with the OTA which was weird. No issues sideloading though - I might have to do that from now on.


----------

